# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کدوم درسا دی ترمیم میکنین؟

## شیمامممم

بچها گفتن میشه تقسیم کرد من هویت و سلامت و دینی الان میدم عربی و فارسی گذاشتم واسه تیر با ریاضی فیزیک بدم بنظرتون الان بدم؟اخه هیچی نخوندم میترسم نرسم یا وقت جمبهندی دی تلف کنه.از طرف دیگ میگم جمعبندی تیر مهمتره

----------


## معصومه زهرا

بهترین کار اینه عمومیو الان بدی اختصاصیو بزاری اون اخر ولی عمومی که جمع شد اختصاصی میخونی تمرینای کتابم حل کن و کتابو بجو اصلاحا چون هم کتاب برای کنکور مهمه حتی ریاضیو فیزیک هم امتحان نهایی هیچ اختصاصیی وقتی الان امادگی نداری امتحان نده مثلا ریاضی
اگه مشکل داری مخصوصا اگه میتونی بخونی که هیچ اما اگه پایت مشکل داره بشین جمع کن بخون از پایه واسه خردادو کنکور اونموقع راحت تره

----------

